# Steam aktivierung trotz Handelskauf



## Kartright (12. Dezember 2012)

Liebe Community,

ich habe mir ANNO 2070 beim Saturn heute gekauft. Nun möchte ich es über Steam aktivieren, funktioniert es nicht. Wie mache ich es, dass ich meine Version über Steam aktivieren kann und über Steam downloaden kann?

Grüße


----------



## Atomtoaster (12. Dezember 2012)

Die Retail Version lässt sich nicht über Steam aktivieren.


----------



## Kartright (12. Dezember 2012)

Schade... Besten Dank


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2012)

Die Retail musst du ganz normal bei Ubisoft registrieren.


----------

